# Grey's "17 seconds" to re-air tonight (5/15) - joined in progress!!



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

From ABC...


> CORRECTION/UPDATE
> 
> AS OF MONDAY, MAY 15, 2006
> 
> ...


Boogers :down: :down: :down:


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

So three hours of Grey's Anatomy? Too bad I will miss all but one.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

ABC website still shows the Bush speach, then the 2 hour finale only


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> ABC website still shows the Bush speach, then the 2 hour finale only


Nope...it says Presidential Speech/Grey's Anatomy (from 7-8 CDT), then two more hours (season finale) of GA.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Sorry I was mistaken...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Sorry I was mistaken...


No need to apologize...let's just enjoy what's left of GA this season


----------

